# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Nënës time!

## studente22

mbreme kisha shume nevoje te flisja me ty nena ime.kisha nevoje te te thoja qe me kishte munguar perkedhelja jote.me kishin munguar syte e tu,.e mban mend kir isha e vogel dhe semuresha.futesha te preheri yt dhe te perqafoja fort fort.ste lija te ikje.sta kam thene kurre po per mua ai vend ishte me i priviligjuari.me dukej vetja e mbrojtur nga gjithcka aty ne preherine tend.smund te me prekte asgje.as llafet e njerezve qe tani pak nga pak po me rrezojne.ishte vetem perkedhelja e dores tende qe me bente te harroja gjithcka.tani nene dhe pse jam rritur  per mua ke ngleur ai oazi i qetesise qe e kerkoj kaq shume.me mungon nena ime.me mungon gjithcka jotja.diten qqe kam lindur ka rene aq shume shi po uen skam pasur frike se prane teje ishe ti engjelli im.asnjehre skam mundur te te tregoj se sa te dua.nene sonte dua evtem qe ti te jesh krenare per bijen tende.dua te  ve koken te preheri yt dhe parajsa te ejte serish imja.vetem imja nena ime!

----------


## maratonomak

dashuria e nenes eshte dashuria me paster dhe e vertete .

----------


## ideus

Nenat jan shpirti me human ne bote..  Edhe une do te shtoja dicka te perseritur ketu: Nene, te dua..te dua..te dua..te duaa.... vazhdon deri ne frymen e fundit.

----------


## hope31

Te gjitha nenat jane te mira, te mrekullueshme.
Nuk din askush te doje dhe te fale si ato.
Lum ai/ajo qe merr bekimin e nenes.
Pershendes ne vecanti nenen time.
Se dyti pershendes te gjitha nenat e forumit

----------


## Poeti

Vet fjala NËNË, ngërthen në vehte shumë kuptime për çdo fëmijë (sepse ne fëmijë do jemi për nënat tona tërë jetën), duke filluar nga: dashuria, mbrojtja, mbështetja, këshilla, ngrohtësia, mbikqyrja....
 Nëna është ajo që gjithënjë na kupton, gjithënjë na ledhaton, gjithënjë na mbron, gjithënjë na shëron vetëm me fjalë...ajo është mjeke, mësuese, edukatore, trimëresh, ajo është gjithëçka pozitive, ajo është rrezja e diellit për ne, me një fjalë ajo është NËNË.
  Një urim të ngrohtë për të gjitha nënat në botë e në veçanti për nënat shqiptare që lindin, rrisin dhe edukojnë trimëresha dhe trima...

----------


## studente22

sapo morra nje leter nga ty nena ime.me thoje q eme doje shume.sa cudi nga e dije qe ato fjale doja te degjoja ne keto momente?sa cudi.ku e kuptove qe me kishte munguar endrra ime me ty?ku  edije qe me kishin munguar syte e tu?me shkruaje qe te kem besim te vetja.nene kam besim te vetja seps ejam pjese e jotja.te dua shume nene.shume,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

Zemra e n&#235;n&#235;s ,e ka nj&#235; ndjenj&#235; ,
D&#235;shirat e f&#235;mij&#235;ve ajo i parandjen !
Kur kan&#235; nevoj&#235; ato t’u plot&#235;sohen , 
N&#235;nat ,n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; rast ,kurr&#235; , nuk vonohen . 

Kur f&#235;mija , mall&#235;ngjehet , 
D&#235;shp&#235;rohet , apo …, qan !! 
N&#235;na &#235;sht&#235; , aty af&#235;r , 
Shpirtin , gjall&#235; na e mban . 

Zemra e n&#235;n&#235;s , 
Gjithmon&#235; ….

----------


## lumturi

Me preket shume me kete postim. Ku ka njeri si nena. Kisha 8 vjet pa e pare nenen time, dhe kur e pashe ishte plakur, po sa fort e kam pergjafuar, po sa shume e kam puthur. Une te dua shume shume shume nena ime.

----------


## Helena78

E bardhe qelibari Fytyra Jote
E bardhe prej ujrash, 
e lare prej drite lekura jote
I kotur kembanash Trypi yt
E derdhur lutjesh perkedhelja jote
Fllade muzgjesh fryma Jote,
E embel fryme engjejsh.
Djep yjesh veshtrimi yt
E qeshur pyjesh buzeqeshja jote
E shkulur Pemesh fjala 
Perqafim perendish keshilla jote
Prej Miresish ndertuar
Me qumshtin Tend jam ushqyer
E para teje tani gjynjezohem..... NENA IME!

----------


## studente22

te degjoja ne anen tjeter te receptorit dhe nuk me ngopeshin mushkrite nga zeri yt nene.me duket vetja kaq vetem kur ti sje prane meje.ne qelizat emia skame ajer,ska me  energji.me dolle ne jete nene dhe ja ku jam.u rrita  hd epo te kerkoj.nena ime  memungojne fjalet e tua.memungojne keshillat etua.memungon ngrohtesia jote.memungon  nene.memungon...

----------


## Poeti

N&#235;se ndonj&#235;her&#235; n&#235; jet&#235; do te formohej ranglista (lista e radhitjes) e personave qe ndikuan n&#235; jet&#235;n ton&#235;, at&#235;her&#235; padyshim se vendin e par&#235;, pa as edhe nj&#235; dyshim, do t&#235; zente N&#203;NA. Prandaj po kjo n&#235;n&#235; q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; gjiri n&#235; t&#235; cilin gjejm&#235; strehim, po kjo n&#235;n&#235; e cila na mbron nga &#231;far&#235;do furtun&#235;, po kjo n&#235;n&#235;, sot dhe gjith&#235;nj&#235; do t&#235; jet&#235; e para dhe e vetmja vler&#235; q&#235; nuk zbehet kurr&#235;. Kjo n&#235;n&#235; q&#235; ndjen dhembjen kur ne l&#235;ndohemi, ndjen zhg&#235;njimin q&#235; neve na kaplon ai, ndjen m&#235; shum&#235; se ne s&#235;mundjen q&#235; na p&#235;rfshin, po kjo n&#235;n&#235;…q&#235; gjith&#235;nj&#235; &#235;sht&#235; aty ku jemi edhe ne (n&#235;se jo fizikisht, at&#235;her&#235; me mendime, padyshim se po)
   Prandaj, mjer ai q&#235; p&#235;r dashurit&#235; tjera e mohon dashurin&#235; e n&#235;n&#235;s (dashurin&#235; m&#235; t&#235; past&#235;rt, m&#235; t&#235; qilt&#235;rt dhe m&#235; t&#235; pa interes q&#235; mund t&#235; gjejsh n&#235; bot&#235 :shkelje syri: . Dashuria ndaj k&#235;tyre n&#235;nave q&#235; jan medikamenti m&#235; i mir&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; gjitha dhembjet q&#235; kemi, nuk guxon kurr&#235; t&#235; mohohet dhe nuk guxon kurr&#235; t&#235; zbehet.

----------


## hajla

Dashurin e nanes lum kush e shijon...( mjer kush pa nanen jeten e perjeton)!
dielli nuk te nxen, hena s'te ndriqon, pa dashurin e nanes gjithqka te mungon).
  flas per veten time qe kam perjetuar... (jeta ne terr pa te me ka shkuar)!!!
   e kam dhe nje nan qe m'ka begatuar ajo eshte "Kosova" ne te kam jetuar...
     ne te kam rrit shtatin me te jam krenuar!.
       dikur u bera nan femij per t' trashiguar......te jesh nan eshte kenaqesi po te rritesh me nan eshte lumturi.........kjo qe i ben te lumtur sot, jan femijet e mi.....
edhe per mua keta jan begati....dot thot dhe kjo me ka ngrohur*******

----------


## maratonomak

> Dashurin e nanes lum kush e shijon...( mjer kush pa nanen jeten e perjeton)!
> dielli nuk te nxen, hena s'te ndriqon, pa dashurin e nanes gjithqka te mungon).
>   flas per veten time qe kam perjetuar... (jeta ne terr pa te me ka shkuar)!!!
>    e kam dhe nje nan qe m'ka begatuar ajo eshte "Kosova" ne te kam jetuar...
>      ne te kam rrit shtatin me te jam krenuar!.
>        dikur u bera nan femij per t' trashiguar......te jesh nan eshte kenaqesi po te rritesh me nan eshte lumturi.........kjo qe i ben te lumtur sot, jan femijet e mi.....
> edhe per mua keta jan begati....dot thot dhe kjo me ka ngrohur*******


mjer kush pa nanen jeten e jeton ,
pa dashurine e nanes gjithcka te mungon


eshte e vertete.

----------

